# My blue heaven (complete with angels!!)



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

"So, are you getting some?"
"Yeah - I'm thinking five or six. What do you think?"
"Just get them all."
"Okay!"

And here's what I brought home from Multiplex yesterday....


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my Peruvians has decided to show off his blue too (and yellow and red)!!!!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! They are beautiful !


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Now this one I bought a couple of weeks ago, also from Multiplex. There is something very unique about the scales on this angel. It's a regular standard scale, not pearl, but there is something very odd about the way the scales on the sides reflect light. Maybe s/he is really a vampire angelfish and is covered in diamond dust 

Fortunately and unfortunately this little fish is a scrapper. It's already lost part of one ventrical fin, which is growing back, but it is always picking fights. I will be watching this one VERY closely.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet blues, did you leave any behind? What were they going for?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

And, of course, a video!!!!



It's hard to tell, but these guys are still very small. I'm hoping for a pair or two (or three or four!) and would be VERY happy if by some chance one or both of the Peruvians was involved, but THAT'S a long shot.

Anyhow, once pairs have happened, I'll be looking for homes for the rest.

Thanks for watching folks.

Oh, and thanks Joseph for talking me into buying them all . It wasn't much of a hard sell, was it?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks wonderful, the layout and the fish. What I want to know is, where did you get the wood? I want some that look almost exactly like that! It's manzanita?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet tank
(btw, before 'the crash', you posted a grovy little vid clip of some displaying gertrudae rainbows. do you still happen to have it, and, if so, would you repost it? )


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I LOVE this multi quote thing 



plantedinvertz said:


> Wow! They are beautiful !


You ain't seen NOTHING yet! Wait 'til they get a bit older then the blue will really pop.



DAN O said:


> Sweet blues, did you leave any behind? What were they going for?


I did!! Couldn't take them all  Can't remember the exact price but less than $10/each.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Looks wonderful, the layout and the fish. What I want to know is, where did you get the wood? I want some that look almost exactly like that! It's manzanita?


Thanks, Gary. The Osaka was the first success I ever had with a planted tank. It looked great and I was very happy with it until I had a brutal Callamanus worm infestation. I treated the tank twice - luckily I didn't lose any fish and thought I had won the battle, but a couple of weeks ago, I pulled out a plant and the roots were COVERED in the worms. That was enough for me. I threw out everything - plants, substrate, filter media and cleaned EVERYTHING. So, now the tank is back to barebottom and will stay that way. Joseph very generously gave me the wood. Luckily it sinks!! I was afraid I was going to have to glue it to the bottom of the tank


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> sweet tank
> (btw, before 'the crash', you posted a grovy little vid clip of some displaying gertrudae rainbows. do you still happen to have it, and, if so, would you repost it? )


Could it have been threadfins or perhaps madagascar rainbows? I'll look for it.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Those look awesome Shelley. And no, it wasn't difficult at all to convince you to take them all.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> "So, are you getting some?"
> "Yeah - I'm thinking five or six. What do you think?"
> "Just get them all."
> "Okay!"
> ...


Very beautiful set up, Shelley !!!!!

Do the angels fight a lot ?????


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Very beautiful set up, Shelley !!!!!
> 
> Do the angels fight a lot ?????


Hi Peter: 
The blue angels only do three things - eat, fight, poop! Sometimes that order changes but that's their life in a nutshell :>
Yes they fight quite a bit that's why you see nipped or torn fins. But nothing serious. That will certainly change once they start pairing off.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> I LOVE this multi quote thing
> 
> Thanks, Gary. The Osaka was the first success I ever had with a planted tank. It looked great and I was very happy with it until I had a brutal Callamanus worm infestation. I treated the tank twice - luckily I didn't lose any fish and thought I had won the battle, but a couple of weeks ago, I pulled out a plant and the roots were COVERED in the worms. That was enough for me. I threw out everything - plants, substrate, filter media and cleaned EVERYTHING. So, now the tank is back to barebottom and will stay that way. Joseph very generously gave me the wood. Luckily it sinks!! I was afraid I was going to have to glue it to the bottom of the tank


I like the multi-quote thing too.  It wasn't working for me for the longest time, but it seems to work great on the new site.

I'll have to mimick your setup when it comes time for my cube. I really like it. Might even have to arrange to see your tanks in person one day.  Right now I'm fighting this fish lice (Argulus) problem, so no new fish for a while.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

"The blue angels only do three things - eat, fight, poop! Sometimes that order changes but that's their life in a nutshell"

I think this means that they are all male fish


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Might even have to arrange to see your tanks in person one day.  Right now I'm fighting this fish lice (Argulus) problem, so no new fish for a while.


You are ALWAYS welcome, Gary. How are you making out with treating the lice? I had meant to reply to your post to tell you that I have a wild male discus that has what looks like the worms your chocolate cichlid has. He's always had them and the funny thing is none of the other fish seem to be affected. When he gets stressed or goes off his food, I can see one or two of the worms protrude from his fins and body - just like in your pictures. I'll see them for a couple of days, and then they're gone again. Haven't got a clue what they are. Hope things go well with eradicating the lice.



josephl said:


> "The blue angels only do three things - eat, fight, poop! Sometimes that order changes but that's their life in a nutshell"
> 
> I think this means that they are all male fish


You know what? I was kinda thinking the same thing  But then I thought of your "dud male heckel" who at this very moment is laying for the second time in less than a week  Now THAT'S an eating, pooping, fighting MACHINE that's alllllll female  Unfortunately, the old man seems to only know how to keep the others away from her. At least he has stopped eating the eggs, but he doesn't know what else he's suppose to be doing and the heckel is getting pretty choked with him. Maybe, if I'm REALLY lucky, the old man I'm getting from you will have a better idea!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> You are ALWAYS welcome, Gary. How are you making out with treating the lice? I had meant to reply to your post to tell you that I have a wild male discus that has what looks like the worms your chocolate cichlid has. He's always had them and the funny thing is none of the other fish seem to be affected. When he gets stressed or goes off his food, I can see one or two of the worms protrude from his fins and body - just like in your pictures. I'll see them for a couple of days, and then they're gone again. Haven't got a clue what they are. Hope things go well with eradicating the lice.


Well, I tried the manual removal method, but having a heavily decorated and planted tank is a double edged sword. I spent an hour driving the fish nuts and didn't catch a single one. Off to get a second bigger net tonight and also to get some Fluke Tabs at King Ed's I think.

I've seen them on and off on one of my plecos, and wonder if that's what mysteriously killed some. So I'm not taking any more chances. I'll update my thread in the hospital section as I work through it in case it helps others.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

well, I think the blue heaven will look blue-r with some L239 blue panaques


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> well, I think the blue heaven will look blue-r with some L239 blue panaques


Except you don't have any L239 coming in this order do you Charles? If so, I agree. Blue on blue rocks. Blue phantom, blue pleco, EBJD and blue eyed panaque.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

well, there might just be some


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Very clean & beautiful!!
Great job!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful looking tank. I love the layout as well. Hmm, may have to give angels a try sometime in with my discus.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

where did you get the driftwood?


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous angels! How big is the tank?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

i think those could be the pieces she left the shop with...the driftwood. is it? 
the tank looks great.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> i think those could be the pieces she left the shop with...the driftwood. is it?
> the tank looks great.


Oh, I forgot about that!!! You're right - I walked right out of the shop with those two pieces without paying you didn't I? Oops!!! Why can't I manage to do that with a discus or two  Juno is going in for her de-furring tomorrow - I'll pay you then.

The majority of the wood in that tank is from Joseph. He had offered it to me and at first I said no 'cuz I couldn't imagine it would look good in the tank, but decided to give it a try. I'm sure glad I did and the fish seem to enjoy darting in and out and around it all.


----------



## tommyragasa (May 11, 2010)

very nice angels you got there


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely looks great. Very clean looking. Great shaped wood too, you've got good tastes!


----------

